# Junito's loft (New)



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*Junito's loft GOT PICTURES NOW, NEW*

hi all !!
In on the process of building a new loft, been keeping my birds in a aviary type cage,http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16951i made two of them ,that picture you looking at is when i just had a few birds not any more ,So i started to make a 6 by 10 and felt a little Claustrophobia for my birds,lol so i decided to made it to a 10by8by7 1/2 feet, so far im done with the foundation and the frame of the loft, and my next objective is to decide on what type of roof material,im going to use.the reason i live in puerto rico , im really from nyc, i move out here almost 5 year now in during that time i went through 2 small earth quakes , one was a 5.3 , 2 hurricanes( lucky so far) they both where cat 2 , and then most of all we get rain ,rain and more rain, so you see i have to build a loft that good and steady, there is no winter here the coldest we get here in the winter is 65 if we lucky, i wish,lol. so it always hot here during the day. My camera broke down this year, so i cant take any picture of my loft yet but going to ask my friends wife to see if i could use hers for a few shots,i post them as soon as i get them, right now i could show you in a drawing how it will look like








this is a drawing below ,and scroll farther down to see the plans of the inside of the loft


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks great. Haveing a good plan is half of the job.
Thanks for sharing.
Wayne


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

It will be a nice Palomar when your done. I might have to check you out when I visit my mom in Hatillo.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL, Your welcome to come on over Orock , BACALA might come over to check it out this week also, he live only about 5 miles away from me


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Rafael/PR said:


> LOL, Your welcome to come on over Orock , BACALA might come over to check it out this week also, he live only about 5 miles away from me


Sounds like a party. Have fun guys.


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

good luck the plans look great


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*Pictures Finally*

Here They GO
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20354
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20355
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20361
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20356
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20357
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20358
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20359
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20360
THIS GUY IS MY FASTEST BIRD 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20362
THIS is my first real loft i building hope you like


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*inside plans*

here my plans for the inside of the loft it include a sink also at one end for cleaning up http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20373


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

nice...i envy you ralph...gotta make the time to pass by...been working o/t...x-mas ...need xtra $$$..


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

bacala you have my number now so call me any time and leave a message, like i said before better if you call me after 6 pm because sometime i take my mom for a Dr appointment or some other run, on my way to home depot to check my option on the roof panels, and some other things for the loft . pass by soon


----------

